# العناد ( كلمه منفعه لقداسه البابا)



## النهيسى (6 سبتمبر 2011)

*العناد ( كلمه منفعه لقداسه البابا)​*
الانسان المتواضع يمكن ان يتنازل عن رأيه، ولا مانع من ان يعترف انه قد أخطأ، ويصحح الخطأ..

الانسان الوديع بالسهولة يتعامل مع كل احد، ولا يكون كثير الملاججة وعنيد فى رأيه.

انه يبحث الرأى الآخر فى توقير واحترام، كشخص محايد وليس كخصم. وبكل نزاهة يفحص ما فيه من نفع. وان رأى الرأى المخالف سليما يقبله..


هناك اناس تخاطبهم فتشعر ان عقولهم موصدة تماما امام كل تفاهم. لا يقبلون الا الموافقة على رأيهم، وفى عناد يصدون كل ما عداه بغير فهم ولا نقاش..


وقد يستمر الانسان فى عناده، مهما كان عدد معارضيه فى الرأى ومهما كانت مراكزهم ومهما كان كلامهم مقنعا..


انها صلابة قد تكون مبنية على كبرياء دفينة، ترى التنازل عن الرأى ضد الكرامة وعزة النفس.

وقد يستمر الانسان فى عنده زمنا طويلا.

وقد يرى بنفسه النتائج السيئة التى جلبها إصراره على موقفه، وتمسكه بخطئه، ولا يبالى فى عناد.


من امثلة هولاء المعاندين، الهراطقة الذين لم يسمعوا للكنيسة كلها ولا للمجامع، وقسموا الكنيسة ولم يبالوا.


الانسان المعاند يخسر الناس ويخسر نفسه وقد يخسر ايمانه وبالتالى يخسر ابديته.. المرجع: موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت

وفى نفس الوقت يخسر نقاوة قلبه.. لا تواضع، ولا حب، ولا تفاهم، ولا لطف..


على ان هناك فرقا كبيرا بين العناد والثبات على الحق، لان العناد الذى نقصده هو الاصرار على الخطأ..


والعجيب ان العنيدين قد يبررون عنادهم بانه قوة شخصية، وقد يتصورون انهم ابطال فى مقاومتهم..


وقد يعجب بهم بعض ضعاف الشخصية، وبعض المنساقين. واذ يرون كثيرين حولهم، يزداد عنادهم اكثر فاكثر، ويظنون ان الكثرة العددية تسندهم، وانها دليل على صحة رأيهم ومسلكهم..


والكتاب يربط بين العناد وقساوة القلب..

فالخطاة المعاندون المصرون على خطئهم هم قساة القلب، لم يلينوا امام عمل النعمة.. ويقول لهم الرسول "ان سمعتم صوته فلا تقسو قلوبكم.. " (عب 3: 7).


----------



## النهيسى (6 سبتمبر 2011)

أحترام الآخرين ( كلمه منفعه للبابا )

احترم غيرك، يحترمك غيرك.

احترم غيرك، احتراما لإنسانيته، أيا كان سنه، وأيا كان مركزه ووضعه في المجتمع، فهو مثلك، إنسان.

احترام الكبار، أمر يمارسه الجميع تقريبا ويشعرون أنه واجب ملزم لا يحيد عنه إلا متمرد.

كلمة الاحترام باللغة الإنجليزيةأما احترام الصغار، فهو أمر يدفع إليه النبل..

متى تشعر أنك ملزم روحيا، بأن تحترم ابنك، ومرؤوسك في العمل، وخادمك، ومن هو أصغر منك سنا، وأقل منك ثقافة وأبسط منك حالا..؟

احترامك للناس يكسبك محبتهم، ولا يفقدك مهابتك..

واحترام الناس له جانبان: أحدهما سلبى والآخر إيجابى.

أما الجانب السلبى، فهو البعد عن ألفاظ الإهانة والتجريح والبعد عن اللفظة القاسية والمعاملة التى تخدش الشعور..

أما الجانب الإيجابى، فهو إشعار من تعامله بما في قلبك نحوه من تقدير وإعزاز واحترام لشخصه. وبأن له مكانة عندك، وبأنك ترفعه حتى فوق المستوى الذى يظنه في نفسه بدافع من صغر النفس. المرجع: موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت

من الناحية السلبية، قال السيد المسيح عن احترام الآخرين: (من قال لأخيه رقا يكون مستوجب المجمع 
ومن قال يا أحمق يكون مستحقا لنار جهنم) (مت 5: 22).

أما من الناحية الإيجابية، فقال السيد المسيح لتلاميذه: (لا أعود أسميكم عبيدا بل أحباء)، (أنتم نور العالم) (أنتم ملح الأرض) (من يكرمكم يكرمنى)..

غير أن البعض للأسف الشديد، يظن أن تداول عبارات الاحترام بين الأحباء والأصدقاء والأقارب، هو نوع من الكلفة التى ينبغى رفعها من بينهم!

والواقع أن عبارات الاحترام لا تمنع أبدا مشاعر الحب والدالة ورفع الكلفة.. بل على العكس، فإن عبارات الاحترام تزيد المحبة بين الناس وتزيد ترابطهم وتمنع الاحتكاك.

وننصح أن يكون الاحترام المتبادل من أبرز صفات التعامل بين الأزواج، فهو إلى جوار ربطه للقلوب، يعطى قدوة للأبناء، ويعلمهم أسلوبا مهذبا في الكلام والمعاملة..​


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (6 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع رائع فعلا الانسان القوى لا يعند


----------

